# Distorted thinking during divorce process - Fake Emergency Call



## beyondrepair (Aug 17, 2013)

I just thought I'd post some news that emerged in Portugal today, about someone who was sentenced to 3 months jail time and a fine, for making a fake emergency call.

Turns out the ulterior motive for all of this was an ongoing divorce process, and the husband was trying to "get his SBXW's attention".

Just underlines how traumatic these events can be and how strange one's thought process can become.

Original article:

Três meses de prisão por falsa chamada de emergência - Expresso.pt


From Google Translate:

*Three months in prison for false emergency call *

A helicopter, 18 military GNR, as well as firefighters and five corporate doctors and nurses were mobilized due to call 52 year old man who said he had fallen down a cliff into a van for a construction company. 

A man was convicted by the Court of Appeal of Porto, to three months in prison for false calls to the National Institute of Medical Emergency (INEM), which mobilized tens of GNR military, firefighters, ambulances and helicopters. 

According to the verdict, that the Lusa had access today, the 52 year old man made ​​an anonymous call from a phone that can not receive calls, February 1, 2012, at 13h28, to the emergency line 112, claiming to have undergone screening and fallen over a precipice, in the van of the construction company, the A24 motorway, being the only survivor of the six occupants. 

The individual stated that he was incarcerated and needed to be bailed out, knowing not need the spot for allegedly being a 'heavy fog. "An hour later, he made another call reiterating the request for help. 

"Believing that it was a request for authentic and real relief, were immediately mobilized rescue teams to the ground," reads the document. 

The false alarm mobilized in searches of 18 military GNR and eight vehicles, a helicopter, firefighters five corporations and doctors and nurses in an ambulance immediately life support, a medical emergency vehicle and resuscitation and pre-hospital intervention. 

Testimony from the woman allowed to realize that it was a fake call 
The operators of the hotline realized that this would be a fake call when contacted the woman and the child, by request of the man, they said he was unemployed, just could not have had an accident in a work truck. 

*According to the testimony of the witnesses heard in the process, the couple are divorcing, therefore, the man wanted to get the "attention" of the woman. *

For the crime of abuse and simulation of danger signs, man was sentenced to three months of effective imprisonment and a fine of 398.11 euros for the damage caused to the GNR, including the spent fuel and the displacement and occupation of military. 

In the first decision, the court imposed a sentence of 110 days of fines at the daily rate of five euros, for a total of 550 euros, but the prosecutor (MP) did not agree with this decision and appealed. 

*Prevent the "commission of future crimes" *
The MP appealed by considering "the very high degree of illegality of the facts" and to prevent "commission of future crimes." 

The INEM claimed a INDEMNITY of 235.96 euros for moving media, not having been assigned to him for not having proof of these expenses. 

According to information contained in the sentence, the individual was convicted for the crimes of driving without a license, misrepresentation, forgery, simple and aggravated fraud, use of another person's identification document issuing a check without prediction, aggravated kidnapping and usurpation of functions. 

Source of the Office of Marketing and Communication INEM Lusa said to have been the first time that a citizen was punished with imprisonment for making false calls to the emergency line. 

"This sentence should serve as an example because it is important to realize that the means are shifted to a false incident may be missed and be crucial in helping another," he said.


----------

